# MPG if you track your Uber use MPG post it here



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

A lot of posts lately about pay cut and expenses, I am curious how many Miles Per Gallon you average doing "Uber driving"

I drive a late model 2.5L 4cyl Camry, I average 26 mpg "Ubering"

I want to compare my Camry to the Hybrid Camry models, but want actual "Uber"/ Taxi mpg examples.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

I drive a 2013 Prius and get 47 mpg lifetime. The car cost $21.5k plus tax and title though. I have 16k miles on it and have owned it exactly 1 year. I love the car. I got it before I wasconsidering driving Lyft and Uber.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I have an 08 Lexus IS350 and I get 20mpg ubering...not exactly the right car for ubering but I calculated everything and as long as I don't have dead miles I still make a decent side gig


----------



## maloy (Jun 18, 2014)

2014 prius plug in
around 65 mpg


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i have prius 2014 , put 30dollars gas 7.5 gallons, usually goes empty after a 450 mile run 

ac on, radio on


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

2014 Chevy Sonic. 1.4L Turbo Ecotech engine. Over my 13k miles, I have gotten 30.5 MPG, but the mpg has steadily improved as the engine breaks in, so now I get around 32-33 MPG. We've had a mild summer, so I have only had to use the AC on a few occasions.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Averaging about 28 mpg while Ubering in my 14 Kia Rio.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

37.3 UK mpg / 31 US mpg in my Mercedes E220 CDi


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> A lot of posts lately about pay cut and expenses, I am curious how many Miles Per Gallon you average doing "Uber driving"
> 
> I drive a late model 2.5L 4cyl Camry, I average 26 mpg "Ubering"
> 
> I want to compare my Camry to Hybrid Camry models, but want actual "Uber"/ Taxi mpg examples.


That camry hybrid is tempting. If it does 40 ubering, that would be good.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

25 mpg on awd Subaru forester


----------



## PocketPower (Jul 9, 2014)

Infiniti g37s about 21 mpg gas price is $3.90 now I have a prius ubering 48mpg use 87 at the price about $3.50

Now I spent 2/3 less money on fuel


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

PocketPower said:


> Infiniti g37s about 21 mpg gas price is $3.90 now I have a prius ubering 48mpg use 87 at the price about $3.50
> 
> Now I spent 2/3 less money on fuel


If was as simple as that it would be a no brainier right?

Unfortunately there is much more to this equation than meets the eye.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Lincoln MKZ, 19mpg average, but gas here is at $3.15gal and our Uber rate hasn't dropped like some other cities.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

There's no way I'd tell you, lest I be laughed clear off the planet.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Regular unleaded gas is "down" to $3.77 locally, so mpg matters

Keep those numbers coming!


----------



## YetiUber (Aug 5, 2014)

Just did the sums.
6.7 L/100 km
=
35 mpg (US)

2014 SKODA YETI 103TDI


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I'm too ashamed to post my mpg. My 3.5L v6 is a smooth ride, but she's mighty thirsty!

I just started using Fuelly.com two weeks ago. For some reason it doesn't want to calculate my mpg. Not sure why. I guess even fuelly is embarrassed.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Durka dur. Just realized that I had "partial fuel up" checked for all of them. I misunderstood what that meant. Ok now it's in my signature, mocking me everywhere I post.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol diesel here is £1.349 a litre = £5.11 per US gallon = $8.56


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Chrysler 300c, 18 mpg city (90% city driving here), 27 mpg highway.

I live about 20 miles outside Boston, so gas is _much_ cheaper than it is in the city ($3.20 to $3.30 vs $3.90 to $4.15). I always fill up when leaving my house so I never need to get gas in Boston.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

2014 Ford fusion S started uber 2 months ago at 1k, now at 4.5k average 15.22mpg in NNJ


----------



## LiveFreeorUber (Jun 17, 2014)

Around 16-17 in downtown Boston area. If I intended on doing this full-time I'd get a different car, but it's not quite as bad as it sounds, it usually around $35-40 in gas for driving 8 hours, I figure it's about a $2/hr hit compared to something like a Prius.


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

2010 GMC Terrain FWD 4 cylinder @ 21MPG...not as practical for UberX as a Prius, but I think that having a decent-size SUV helps me get consistently good ratings.


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

Toyota Camry Hybrid 2013. I do some analitic stuff every day


----------



## JasonLA (Aug 13, 2014)

FORD CMAX Hybrid - 42 to 45 MPG


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

2013 Prius 53 mpg


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

$0.16/mile


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

2013 Prius C in SF Bay Area...

$3.99 a gallon

45 to 50 miles per gallon when ubering...


----------



## rayace01 (Jul 30, 2014)

Try using tg he app called fuel buddy. Will track fuel and other expenses. All use gas buddy to locate fuel prices.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Aug 20, 2014)

Have only driven one night, averaged just shy of 29 MPG in a 2014 Cruze Diesel doing all city driving over 5 trips.

If I could do long highway trips I would be set!


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm getting 40 mpg in my 2014 Ford Fusion Hybrid. I get way better gas mileage doing Uber than personal driving. I have no incentive to get anywhere quickly with Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Old thread, but in case anyone's wondering about the Camry Hybrid:

Constant 60mph = 47 mpg
Constant 65mph = 45 mpg
City = 42 - 44 mpg, depending on if I am in hilly part of city or not.

Great car; the only issues with it are that visibility is not great due to high waistline of car (difficult to see curbs and center dividers), front windscreen fogs up at night unless kept squeaky clean for some reason.

Big fuel tank means long range of 640 miles. Good stereo. 200 bhp and 0-60 of around 7.5 seconds. Hauls ass when you want it to - keeps up with BMW 325's


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> 25 mpg on awd Subaru forester


Saw Uber driver in same car as you. Are you Asian by any chance?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

yoo said:


> Saw Uber driver in same car as you. Are you Asian by any chance?


No. I'm a white guy 

Anyway, lately I've been driving my second car. Older kia, which is smaller than my subaru and eats more gas. 22-23 mpg on a tiny Kia Soul.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I forgot I had put this thread up, "Ubering" mileage for me includes a lot of sitting, waiting with the a/c on, stop and go traffic... worse than my "normal" city mpg.

My Camry now shows 27 mpg average, more freeway trips late at night when the traffic in L.A. finally moves at more than 30 mph!

My last tank of gas at Costco was "only" $3.29/gallon, much better than the $4.20 we had just a few months ago.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm averaging about 21 when I'm actually moving around doing Uber. Gas here in DC has recently dropped under $3.00 which I'm glad for.


----------



## Sidmao (Oct 7, 2014)

Wpb, fl. I drive a 08 civic hybrid. Rated 40/45. I have never hit those. Our summers last 8 months. Temps over 85. Kills mileage. I drive quick to get my riders. And semi quick while riding them. Today I averaged 41 mpg on 120 miles. I got a ride from WPB to FLL and drove down i95. Avg 75 mph 37mpg. Came back north up us1. Avg 45 mph.
Got 2 short trips on the way back. Filled up last night at $2.90/gallon.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Between 12 and 14 depending on how long I sit.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

i drive 2014 camry hybrid



elelegido said:


> Great car; the only issues with it are that visibility is not great due to high waistline of car (difficult to see curbs and center dividers), front windscreen fogs up at night unless kept squeaky clean for some reason.


mannn. i thought it was just me but your right about the windshield fogging up constantly. its so weird. if i dont have the ac on, its constantly fogging up plus streaks from window washing become visible if you don't wash em thoroughly. has to be some kind of defect.

i find the angle of the winshield side frame to be a blindspot to me. i've sometimes not seen people till the last second when they are crossing the street. i have to lean forward to see around turns.

as far as mileage:

i average 44 miles usually. if i drive eco mode and am mindful to coast to stops and downhill as often/long as possible i get up to 49 or 50 mpg.


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

2013 Chevy Volt - lifetime average is 115 mpg, but most of that average is from before my Uber days.

A typical night of Ubering for me usually ends up around 60-70 mpg. The more I drive, the lower that goes though (first 40-45 miles each day are all electric for about $1 in electricity, after that about 38 mpg on gas). Gas here has dropped to $2.95/gallon, so it's pretty cheap for me right now even if I do have to use some gas.

I had a Prius before, and it was a perfectly good, fine, safe, reliable car. The Volt is all of that, plus a whole lot more fun to drive. And with a nicer appointed interior. Several passengers tell me how surprised they are about how nice the Volt is. The backseat doesn't work well for groups of 4, but luckily most of my fares are 3 passengers or less. Volt 2.0, coming late 2015 or early 2016 should have a full backseat though at which point I think it would be a perfect Uber car.


----------



## Bmateo (Sep 5, 2014)

2013 SkyActive Mazda 3 Wagon.

I get about 22-25 Ubering. 30-31 when not ubering. Worse MPG due to all the starts and stops, and whatnot.

I turned in my phone weeks ago. The $10 fee, then the lowering of pay. Just didn't pay to drive anymore. Too bad, I got used to the money, but then it wasn't there, so neither was I.


----------



## Troy Riggins (Sep 30, 2014)

2014 Mazda CX-5 Grand Touring with SkyActive 2.5.

I'm getting about 25/26 mpg while driving. Fuel prices in Des Moines are around $2.89 right now.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

driveLA said:


> i drive 2014 camry hybrid
> 
> mannn. i thought it was just me but your right about the windshield fogging up constantly. its so weird. if i dont have the ac on, its constantly fogging up plus streaks from window washing become visible if you don't wash em thoroughly. has to be some kind of defect.
> 
> ...


I think it's just down to poor ventilation. I used to turn the ventilation controls to windshield to clear it, or use the front defog switch but both if these turn the ac on. The windshield then gets very cold and fog then forms on the outside of the windshield, instead of the inside. So you have to constantly use the wipers to clear the screen. What did work was to turn the ac onto the windshield and then turn the heat controls up. Then pax gets in the car and asks for ac because the car is too hot... It was a huge pain in the ass.

Yeah, the door pillar plus the door mirror position, and the high hood and "windowsills" mean you can't see much of anything at tarmac level.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

28mpg if stuck round town with heavy traffic

32mpg if stuck in town with less traffic

On a long run at steady speeds it will give anywhere between 42 and 50 mpg depending on how much of a hurry I am in and if the DPF regens during the journey.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

driveLA said:


> i drive 2014 camry hybrid
> 
> mannn. i thought it was just me but your right about the windshield fogging up constantly. its so weird. if i dont have the ac on, its constantly fogging up plus streaks from window washing become visible if you don't wash em thoroughly. has to be some kind of defect.
> 
> i find the angle of the winshield side frame to be a blindspot to me. i've sometimes not seen people till the last second when they are crossing the street. i have to lean forward to see around turns.


I have the same issues with my Chrysler 300.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

2008 Scion xB, 25 mpg.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Took an uberx in dt LA today , they driver had a toyota highlander suv. 
Nice clean in n out but he didnt have ac on and the car had a strong odor inside.weird.
He said he is getting 13 mpg. 
Tipped the guy some and thanked after the ride + 5 star rating
But man i dont believe he would actually make any money doing this.
Felt bad for the guy,literally


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

toi said:


> Took an uberx in dt LA today , they driver had a toyota highlander suv.
> Nice clean in n out but he didnt have ac on and the car had a strong odor inside.weird.
> He said he is getting 13 mpg.
> Tipped the guy some and thanked after the ride + 5 star rating
> ...


13 mpg with gas a 3.30, so on a 13 mile trip he gets 5.00 with just gas in consideration no considering taxes and the maintenace such a trip cost.

My paid off 2nd generation prius gets 52 MPG average. In summer on hot days I can average 55 mpg


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My lifetime average is 50.5 MPG on a 2nd generation Prius with almost 160k miles on it.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

33.5 mpg driving Lyft in a hilly city 2005 Honda civic hybrid. Always have AC/heat on and auto engine stop turned off. 44mpg highway


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Raider said:


> I have an 08 Lexus IS350 and I get 20mpg ubering...not exactly the right car for ubering but I calculated everything and as long as I don't have dead miles I still make a decent side gig


I assume your kidding about not having dead miles. It's impossible to not have dead miles.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

'15 Lexus IS350 v6, 17mpg city / 25 hwy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if i drive like a girl i'll get 30+ MPG in a 2015 accord


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

2015 Nissa Leaf... Ummmmmmmm 85 miles to the charge?


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

More like 110 mpg equivalent


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

toi said:


> Took an uberx in dt LA today , they driver had a toyota highlander suv.
> Nice clean in n out but he didnt have ac on and the car had a strong odor inside.weird.
> He said he is getting 13 mpg.
> Tipped the guy some and thanked after the ride + 5 star rating
> ...


LOL, i seen you guy yesterday, as you can see the white uber/iphone screen through the window.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

14mpg in 4wd. 16.5mpg normal running, hwy/city. 22 hwy. XL/7pax

Part of why I can't do UberX rates.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

2013 Ford Fusion S - 27-28 Uber Mpg about 50/50 Highway/City


----------



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

I drive a 2011 VW Jetta TDI (turbo direct injection). That is a 2.0 liter diesel engine.

I have been tracking my mpg and it varies from 33 to 37 mpg while ubering.

When I strictly drive at highway speeds, I will get 40-44 mpg.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

2013 Honda Fit Sport. I'm still very new to the Uber experience but preliminary numbers coming in show roughly 28-30 mpg. This is a dramatic decline from my lifetime average of 33 mpg, but that was to be expected due to the extended city driving as well as time spent idling while waiting for passengers. Even a few seconds per passenger adds up considerably over time.

One caveat, though. My initial mileage is probably undercut by the fact that I drove in not one but two ice/snow storms where I was tooling along at a raging 20-25 mph, definitely not an economical sweet spot for any car, even a hybrid. Still, even then I'm beating the EPA city rating on the GE8 (last generation) Honda Fit.

Unless one were earning Black, Select or XL fares, I cannot imagine any car being profitable at 20 mpg. 25 strikes me as the bare minimum, and that is in the midst of an extraordinary period of low gas prices. Should prices return back to their 2008 levels of $4 a gallon, God forbid, I imagine Uber will become exclusively a hybrid service.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

2012 Camry 2.5 overall mpg in the range of 18-20 depending on the season. I would recommend everyone download the Fuel Buddy app and track your MPG this way, very convenient app.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Since I do mostly city my Mazda 3 gets about 23 mpg. Not the best by a long shot. This was pre Eco engine.


----------



## Abc123 (Mar 12, 2015)

Used to have a Acura TSX that got about 15-17mpg 100% city, crazy traffic, rush hour with hills, took premium gas, passengers loved it but screw what the passenger thinks. Its money in my wallet that counts. Sold it for a used Civic hybrid, same driving style 33-40mpg with regular gas.

Now I can't imagine doing these rates without a hybrid. I was looking for a used prius (50mpg) but for the same price I could get a civic hybrid with way lower mileage.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

2003 town car 16.5 combined - 2007 suburban 15.7 combined


----------

